# Search Function not working for me?



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I get this:

_Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005'

Specified driver could not be loaded due to system error 5 (MySQL ODBC 5.1 Driver).

/incs/logincheck.asp, line 34 _

Also, still having to log on every time I visit despite the remember me box being checked?

Appologies if these problems have been posted elsewhere & I have missied it.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Working okay for me mate and also running Vista and Firefox

_Still getting

Server Error in '/' Application

in the banners bit though_


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

T3RBO said:


> _Still getting
> 
> Server Error in '/' Application
> 
> in the banners bit though_


Yeah, me too


----------

